# Possible Aqua Soil Amazonia Substrate order



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I have been thinking lately about changing out the substrate in my 10g shrimp tank to either Flora Base or Aqua Soil Amazonia One of these types of substrates seems to be what most of the shrimp keepers have in their tanks. Both seem to help keep the pH in the 6.5-7.0 range and also soften the water somewhat by decreasing both the GH and KH. Both are alse pretty good for plants  I think one bag is more than sufficient for a 10g shrimp tank but for larger tanks, This may come in handy.

According to the Dr Foster and Smith website, I can get 48 pounds (4 bags) of Flora Base for about $100 shipped assuming their shipping charges are correct. 60lbs of Aqua Soil Amazonia (three 9L bags) will be about the same price assuming shipping charges are correct on ADG's site. Amazingly enough, the Aqua Soil Amazonia seems to be the better deal 

I honestly don't know if this is any better for the shrimp than any other substrate but it does seem that most of the shrimp keepers are using something very similar to these two products. The reports of growing plants with it always seems to get better reviews over the other plant specific substrates out there but I am always a bit skeptical 

Before I place an order with ADG is anyone else interested in trying out some Aqua Soil Amazonia? I will probably want 2 bags for myself so I can recalculate the shipping charges if more folks want in on the order.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

hrm,
im going to be setting up some 10's for shrimp... this is tempting.  i have no idea how much i'd need though. 

ill ponder it unless you have some helpful advice.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I think a 9L bag is plenty for a 10g tank though I'm not sure the shrimp would need that kind of depth. I will probably just use mosses, Java Ferns and Anubias but maybe a few crypts when I redo my tank so a lesser amount of Aqua Soil may work out fine.

That's all I have for helpful advice


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

id love to do it, but im gonna have to pass. grrr to the rent going up. and me with a part time job and school. sometimes fishies come last. boo.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Yes, sometimes the hobby definately takes a back seat. I don't need to order the Aqua Soil any time soon. It may be after the holidays before I decide to tear down my shrimp tank and set up a couple more. If I get lucky and find a few more shrimp species in the near future, I may have to set up a tank sooner than that 

I will definately bump this thread back up when I decide to place an order.


----------

